# unique



## Gavril

Päivää,

In English, the term _unique _is sometimes used to mean "single", "individual" or similar. For ex.,

_You can see that there were 3,071 admittances to the clinic last month. But, we still need to determine the number of unique patients._ 

In translating these particular sentences to Finnish, it doesn't seem necessary to translate the word "unique": you could say, e.g.,

_Tästä voi nähdä, että_ _viime kuukausi oli 3,071_ _pääsyä_ _klinikkaan_. _Mutta on vielä otettava selville, __monistako__ potilaista on kyse._
[Or, perhaps, _On vielä otettava selville, montako potilasta heijastuu tähän lukuun_.]

If you were to use a separate word for "unique" in this and similar cases, would _yksittäinen _work (_monistako yksittäisistä potilaista_), or would you recommend another word/words?


Kiitos -- toivon taas, että vaalien tulokset eivät teitä häiritse hyvin paljon. Meidän (Yhdysvalloissa) on kestettävä vielä viikko.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

My suggestion: _Tästä voi nähdä, / Tästä nähdään, / Tästä näkyy, että_ _klinikalla käytiin 3071 kertaa viime kuussa. Vielä on kuitenkin laskettava potilaiden tarkka määrä._

_Viime kuukausi_ is fine as the subject of a clause: _Viime kuukausi oli toistaiseksi tämän vuoden sateisin._ I assume you have been misled by the English _last month_, which needs no preposition: _I met him last month._


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Gavril said:


> If you were to use a separate word for "unique" in this and similar cases, would _yksittäinen _work (_monistako yksittäisistä potilaista_), or would you recommend another word/words?


 Yes, it would work.
GOM's suggestion with _yksittäinen_:
..._Vielä on kuitenkin laskettava yksittäisten potilaiden tarkka määrä._


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> _But, we still need to determine the number of unique patients._



Mutta meidän täytyy vielä laskea *eri* potilaiden lukumäärä.


----------

